# Recss "You Never Know Unless You Go"



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Today?s crew was Cliff, Tim, Gene and myself. We all met up at Gene?s house around 4:45 Sunday morning. We were a little apprehensive about the weather with the wind blowing so much form the East, but after the ?The Never Know Unless You Go? talk we were all fired up and ready to go. We loaded Recess up and, after another one of Nona?s fabulous breakfast we were all ready to go pull on something. Heading out of the pass its a nice balmy 35 degreesandwe were met with a 10 to 15 knot wind form the East with 2 to 4 foot seas, it was definitely sporty but doable. Gene was able to maintain about 23 knots all the way out to the Edge. Lines in, about 1.5 miles from the edge and we get the first of 16 knockdowns today. Tim?s brand new Wahoo lure gets put the test early but the hooks pull on some kind of toothy critter. We continue on to the edge where we quickly start picking away at the black fin tuna. We rarely went more than fifteen minutes without a strike, while the crew got plenty of practice reeling in fish and clearing lines all morning long. The Wahoo won the battle today but we are planning a new stradgey for the next trip.Final tally on the troll was nine black fin tuna and three bonita, which were used for deep drop bait later that afternoon. After catching all the black fin we cared to clean it was time to check out some new numbers that had been discovered during a recent trip. Gene sets us up for a drop in 700 foot of water to do a little snowy prospecting. Tim and I both drop Torque 200?s down and after about a twenty second wait we are both bowed up and, <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Mr. Snowy starts the long ride up. Cliff sends down one of the new Torque spinning reels and picks up the biggest long tailed sea bass that we have seen to date. We have several nice snowies with the largest one being just over twenty pounds. After we made quick work of our limit Gene points the pointy end toward the beach and we call it a day. It was another great day out the GOM. Its been a long day, time to hit the sack, hope yall enjoy the pictures below.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Team Recess

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Rob

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Thank you Lord for allowing us to live in such a beautiful place, wowwhat a sunrise.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Tim and Cliff working in a doube of Black fin. I never get tired of seeing and hearingthose riggers pop.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Cliff hooked up to a good BFT on the Torim 20. Light tackle is the way to go.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Tim jigging a Snowy up from the depths on the new Torque spinning reel.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Gene gets in on the hot bite.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">_







_

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Tim tied into a really nice fish. The seas have calmed considerably.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Got a fish with someshoulders this time. Dang I look fat in all those clothes, trust meyou needed all of those on the ride out and back in.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Cliff gets in on the jigging action with a beautiful sea bass extra large size.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Big Tim and Recess back on the hill. 

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Jigging in 700 ft of water! You guys rock! :bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

I dont know you guys.... but Im not gonna lie, everytimeI see the name recess in a post I look forward to reading it. Yall got them groupers figured out for sure. I wouldnt mind a lesson one day. I want to be successful at the deep dropping thing, but just havent quite got her nailed yet. We catch our fair share of groupers (we mostly bluewater fish), but you guys lay the law down.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang fellas you always fall on your feet. Good job on a great day of fishing, thanks for the report! Looks like some good eats there.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I just love the Recess reports and pictures... just missing one thing(me )!! Thanks for sharing:clap .....it sure looks cold down there...... it was 16 degrees here yesterday


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Report...again.

Dang. Do yall ever miss?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

it was an action packed,cold,fun day indeed. we all had a lot of fun and got a work out to boot.the hoo's won yesterday but we'll be back to kick their butt next time.these guys are top shelf in my book. my foul weather gear fouled up on me(old gortex) and soaked my outer layer.tim and rob kept on either side of me to keep what i had left on dry so that i wouldn'tlook like one of theblue-man-crewon the way in. thanks for the help. it's time for new dry gear.

bill, thats just to cold for HUMANS. you need to move down here asap. you don't need a job here,heck even our homless people are overweight and they don't know how to fish. stay warm man.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *cobe killer (12/7/2009)*
> 
> bill, thats just to cold for HUMANS. you need to move down here asap. you don't need a job here,heck even our homless people are overweight and they don't know how to fish. stay warm man.


That was the last day for gunhunting here and with a doe hanging, I stayed in the cabin...well I was out trying to unfreeze the water line to flush the toilet:banghead 

less than2 more years for retirement:clap


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

It was a good day to go off shore. Cold out, cold in. Rough out, rougher in. The blue water that is out there and the water temperture of 72 degrees is what will get us out there again, 68 on the edge. The grass is scatter with this strong winds lately and no flyers but who know's what's hanging around? I know it's winter and cold but seatting around and talking about what happen yesterday will only lead to nothing but a bunch of smack talk. In fact, my eyes watered on the way out. It just happens some times when you try to do your best. Gene


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck of a haul guys.....I've said it before, say it again!!!! Too cold goodness gracious, ya'll put some propane heaters on that sled??? Man o man, ya'll got a mess on excellent samwiches there!!!:clap:clap:clap:letsdrink


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (12/7/2009)*
> 
> In fact, my eyes watered on the way out. Gene


When skiing out in Colorado.....We called that tears of joy!!!:clap


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

It's always fun staying busy on the deck with a lot of knockdowns and hookups...great catch guys! that's a nice grade of snowy grouper right there too...looks like several fish around 20 lbs. See you guys soon.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow! You guysmust be frozensolid! Great catch. Love to see ya'lls reports.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Saw your truck and trailer at Sherman yesterday, been waiting on the report since!

Good show!


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Screw my Venice Trip in January, I want to go with you guys!!! Nice catch as always.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Really nice work Guys! And thanks for the pics.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job guys!!!!!

Reeling a limit in 700ft will keep you warm.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Great catch guy's, those are some nice Snowies.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

DO IT RECESS! just leave me one out there so i'll have a reason to go during christmas vac.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

awesome report as always but what are those 3 fish far left in the 1st pic?


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *specslayer (12/7/2009)*awesome report as always but what are those 3 fish far left in the 1st pic?


Those are blueline tilefish. The taste is not that good. Alot of people like their the taste,but it's to strong for me. They are fairly common while catching snowy's and yellow's. The one in the middle was about 7 pounds which is large for a blueline. And thanks for the comment and question.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice groupers on the jig.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *jlw1972 (12/7/2009)*DO IT RECESS! just leave me one out there so i'll have a reason to go during christmas vac.


 If you are out there christmas while we are there. We will show you how to come home with a limit yourself. There is plenty for all. You just have to go if you really want to know. But it may be cold. Be prepared for that, and the rest is just fishing.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

What size jigs were you guys dropping?


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Eastern Tackle (12/7/2009)*What size jigs were you guys dropping?


 It is made by OTI Model JAGER 200 gram, bright yellow flouro. But we change the hook size to larger ones. That way we only catch the larger snowy's and yellow. We find that with this jig it shoots straight down on target. We are just starting to target one time drops with jigs to see if some one is home before we put down baits. Thanks for the question.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl23_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote>*jlw1972 (12/7/2009)* <HR class=hr SIZE=1 noShade>DO IT RECESS! just leave me one out there so i'll have a reason to go during christmas vac.</DIV>If you are out there christmas while we are there. We will show you how to come home with a limit yourself. There is plenty for all. You just have to go if you really want to know. But it may be cold. Be prepared for that, and the rest is just fishing. 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl23_lblPostSignature>we never know but we always will go 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> i plan on getting in a couple trips. i'm more worried about seas than temp,21' boat, but i would like to see how it's done. i'll pm you when it get's closer. thank's, Joey


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Hats off to you and the crew. It's too cold for me but after reading this.....you never know..!!

If you ever need to go out of Pensacola Pass Iv'e got room at my dock to keep your boat. It might cost a fillet or two.

Keith


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang! Maybe one of these days you will shock us with a bad day.....I'd not put any money on it though!!!! 35 degrees is a bit chilly, but it's all about dressing right, as you well know. Running at cruise at 35 degrees can feel worse than ice fishing (with no wind) at minus 20! Great job yet again!


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sometimes this is all that needs to be said :clap! Looks like a blast to me!


----------



## mickeyt1reef (Jan 5, 2010)

:bowdown You guys rock!!!!


----------

